# Whats a "good" Squat weight?



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Guys

been doing squats for 4 weeks now, sticking to Stonglifts 5x5

I just got my squat up to 145KG! for 4 reps, im really happy with this haha!

im 91KG myself

So what do you think? Low? Average? Strong for my size?


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Very average for your weight but you've only done squats 4 times! do you hit depth with the squats if so 145 is great for a beginner!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah i really hit depth when i do 100, i could go lower on 145, i drop till i feel it on my glutes, atleast like im sitting?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Illd say its fairly good, I was happy when i did 140, yesterday i hit 175kg for 4 reps though and did 100kg for 20... I weigh 96kg

Going to attempt 180kg for reps tomorrow


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

I did 230kg at 81kg natty too


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

2.5times your bodyweight is good i would say


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i knew a guy he was only 6 stone squated 290k:lol:


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> 2.5times your bodyweight is good i would say


only 82.5kg to go then haha! gonna be a slow road to hit that milestone!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> only 82.5kg to go then haha! gonna be a slow road to hit that milestone!


well youve only squated 4times so keep it up pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

I think anything over 2x bodyweight is pretty good


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

350k for me then to hit 2.5x body weight lol.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

2.5x BW is a long term goal, some never reach it, many that do probably don't squat below parallel.

I managed 227.5kg @127kg BW within my first year of Stronglifts.


----------

